# C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We have spent the better part of this week working on the installation and tuning of our ***soon to be released*** Stage 3 Turbo Kit for the 2.5L Rabbit/Jetta. All work was performed on an '07 Rabbit w/Automatic transmission. 
We have several different options for Turbo 2.5 owners:
*C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Kit* 
Complete Stage 3 Turbosystem for the 2.5L motor. Manual and Automatic transmission applications available.
*C2Motorsports Stage 3 Upgrade* 
Complete upgrade kit for existing C2 Stage 2 Turbo kit owners.
*C2Motorsports Low CR Kit* 
For those looking to lower the CR in order to run more boost, but don't want to replace rods and pistons to do so, we have developed the 2.5 Lowered CR kit. This can be used for *any* turbo 2.5 owners; the DIY and any non-C2 manufactured turbo. 
*2.5L Low CR Kit will include the following:*
SS laser cut spacer
OEM metal crush gaskets
OEM head bolts
C2 timing chain
C2 Hydraulic Tensioner spacer
Some PICS of the progress

























































_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:56 AM 10-10-2008_

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:22 AM 10-24-2008_

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:17 PM 11-19-2008_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 2:55 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (C2Motorsports)*


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (Albeezy36)*

hey c2,
i just had some questions on the CR kits.
1. how long is the original chain good in our car?? 100,000 miles?
2. whats the different between the c2 chain and the original chain in the car?
3. how much boast would the car be good up to without forge internals with this kit?
Thank you!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (skyrolla89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skyrolla89* »_hey c2,
i just had some questions on the CR kits.
1. how long is the original chain good in our car?? 100,000 miles?

I would suggest a service interval of 80k. I am not sure what the "official" VW time period is, but on the 12v VR6 we recommend 80k, so I would suggest the same with the 2.5L

_Quote, originally posted by *skyrolla89* »_2. whats the different between the c2 chain and the original chain in the car?

The difference is that the length is increased to accomodate for the head spacer.

_Quote, originally posted by *skyrolla89* »_3. how much boast would the car be good up to without forge internals with this kit?

We have tested this car up to 15psi (limit of the installed injectors(Genesis 415cc)). Next we will be installing larger injectors(Genesis 550cc), and plan to push the 18-20psi envelope with this low CR kit. We have already made 370whp/417wtq on a built bottom end with the 550's, so we will see what we can do with the C2 Low CR Kit installed.

_Quote, originally posted by *skyrolla89* »_Thank you!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please let me know if there is anything else we can help with.
C2
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 4:11 PM 10-10-2008_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:45 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

wow this is insane this time next year its mine haha


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

When I get back from Afgan this kit is going on my Jetta asap! Hook me up with a military discount C2.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (C2Motorsports)*

CR kit looks very nice.
Pardon my ignorance, the timing chain is just the cam chain or is the chain to the crank included? When doing the timing chain service you do both chains?


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

Does the stage 3 kit come with the CR kit or is it separate. Almost time to upgrade to stage 3


----------



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

x2 on Military Discount


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

HUGE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Automatic Tranny love!! This is truly exciting to see!
I'm quite interested in how it will hold up to all the added torque.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (C2Motorsports)*

In add to my above chain Q, are those oem pistons in the pic? They look perfect for charging.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_In add to my above chain Q, are those oem pistons in the pic? They look perfect for charging.

The chain is a replacement of the upper cam chain. 

Also, those are indeed the stock pistons. The only modification to this engine was the addition of the headspacer.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Does the stage 3 kit come with the CR kit or is it separate. Almost time to upgrade to stage 3

Stage 3 will include the CR kit..........and a little C2 birdie told me that there is a revamping of C2 2.5Turbo Kit pricing about to be released, along with the Stage 3 kit pricing.....























_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_HUGE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Automatic Tranny love!! This is truly exciting to see!
I'm quite interested in how it will hold up to all the added torque.

I personally did not think much of the Auto tranny....but after installing this kit on to it, and the way it drives... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the Auto-bots


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:49 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

how well does the Auto Tranny hold up to all this new power? Any Problems with the mounts, or the tranny itself?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (anubis83201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anubis83201* »_how well does the Auto Tranny hold up to all this new power? Any Problems with the mounts, or the tranny itself?


We have not experienced any issues with the Tranny, but in all fairness, we have just completed this Stage 3 last week; once the owner takes the car back, we will be looking for long term feedback.
In the short time that we have had the car in Stage 3, we have been having a BLAST...and everyone that rides in it has a new appreciation for Auto Tranny.
This car with the Auto tranny feels as good as the MK5 R32 Turbo w/DSG work we have been doing....and that is purely my personal opinion.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (C2Motorsports)*

Nice work!!







keep us updated on price and specs. Thanks


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very impressive. I have just received the forged pistons I ordered from NGP Racing, and am looking for the rods, as well as the camshafts, do you guys have these? How much for both?


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
...and everyone that rides in it has a new appreciation for Auto Tranny.
This car with the Auto tranny feels as good as the MK5 R32 Turbo w/DSG work we have been doing....and that is purely my personal opinion.


drool, how does this compare to a chipped GTI, dont worry Im sitting down.


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

It'll eat it up I"m sure, have you seen the estimated specs for stage4 wow, man, thats insane.
Also C2
Do you think the automatic tranny will hold Stage4 as this is where I would like to be, I was thinking stage 2 was pushing it but it seems to hold a lot more power than everyone thought?
Let me know
Thank you,
Javier


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (anubis83201)*

why do this on an auto? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Thefastlane425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thefastlane425* »_why do this on an auto? 

We have a 5sp manual in-house.
Building an auto-trans car covers all the (current) 2.5L options.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (Thefastlane425)*

Stage three can be installed on more than one car. There was no reason to not show the auto guys love. 
We plan to take our manual 2.5 to stage three in the near future. I too had questions about the automatic transmission, but after driving the finished vehicle I must say... The car is a blast!


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

any estimate of how much stage 3 is going to cost?\
and any hp numbers?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

C2 (CHRIS' PERSONAL OPINION)
I never really thought too much about the Automatic transmission, but this Stage 3 car has really, REALLY impressed me....I cannot wait to hear the owner's opinion.

Chris
C2


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the shift point adjusted to on the new automatic ecu program? And I"m sure redline has been extended, to where exactly?
Thanks for all the info,
Javier


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you happen to know the part number of the automatic tranny which this kit was installed on?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (anubis83201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anubis83201* »_What is the shift point adjusted to on the new automatic ecu program? And I"m sure redline has been extended, to where exactly?
Thanks for all the info,
Javier

Redline is more or less controlled by the transmission.
i.e. I can set the rev limiter to 10K and max rpm shifts occur around 5500rpm, as the transmssion will upshift to keep revs lower.
This 'could' be fixed with some TCM software mods.
-Jeff


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank for all the info


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a question and pardon my ignorance, what does would a low CR kit do to an NA car?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_heres a question and pardon my ignorance, what does would a low CR kit do to an NA car? 

reduce power and cost $399


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
reduce power and cost $399


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

does C2 sell the individual pieces of each kit? for the guy who can't drop the $ all at once?


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

C2 (CHRIS' PERSONAL OPINION)
"I never really thought too much about the Automatic transmission, but this Stage 3 car has really, REALLY impressed me....I cannot wait to hear the owner's opinion."
Chris
C2
I'm the proud owner of this car, and I can tell all the "auto-bots" out there that they can have horsepower too! And to everyone's burning question: Yes, the tranny can handle it just fine. There are ~2000 miles since the Stage-3 install and there are no signs of slippage, oil leaks, or any other signs of trouble.
Before taking delivery, I asked Chris @ C2 what he thought about the car and he said "the idle is kinda lumpy but its quick." Turns out that Chris was being overly critical about the idle, it sits smoothly at 750 rpm after warming up and I can't tell any difference from the Stage-2. About the car being "quick" it seems Chris is a master of understatement. Remember the old films of the guy on the rocketsled with his face peeled back? Yeah, kinda like that! Around town the car is well-behaved and I just barely touch the gas ever or else the car will take off. Under acceleration the car is in continuous boost and pulls hard right up to the "I can't take anymore" point. In a sweeping turn there is enough pull that the car tries to straighten itself out. 
It rocks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















_Modified by Darth_Bunny at 1:12 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Darth_Bunny)*

That is good to hear Darth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait to have a C2 car up here in Alaska. Perfect air for F.I.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
I can't wait to have a C2 car up here in Alaska. Perfect air for F.I.


Year round BOOST temps mmmmmm


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Lets just hope the snow holds out until my turbo is on. 
Melting snow tires FTW


----------



## bk14 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (C2Motorsports)*

can anyone give me a price range to have the kit installed? i'm in the military and don't have the time to do it myself.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (bk14)*

http://www.C2motorsports.net
stage 1 kit $3999.00 + approximately 8 hrs labor at the going rate
stage 2 kit $4499.00 + approximately 10 hrs labor at the going rate


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Darth_Bunny)*

As soon as I saw C2 Turbo and Auto in the same sentence I knew it was you. Swing by the shop sometime, Id like to go for another ride!


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You're on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Darth_Bunny)*

Yea buddy! Lookin forward to it!


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

close ups of the cylinder wall? I can't see any crosshatching and this is a brand new car.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

Darth Bunny, please post some kind of video of your car. anything would be great, inside the car or an outside drive by. thanks


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

Thanks Scott! Nice seeing you as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Anyone up to 4MOTION conversion with those numbers?
I think it would be legit for a better traction


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

This is all well and good but we still have some very serious questions left unanswered here.
*For Darth Bunny* How is the Tiptronic transmission holding up? Does it slip out of gear? Trouble engaging gears? Stumbling during downshifts or any other reliability related probs associated with the trans?
*For C2* I used to be commited to going the N/A route but after seeing how relatively easy this motor can reliably make power on boost I'm almost sold on the idea. But...
First of all, what kind of a price increase will Stage 3 command? How much will stage 2 be reassigned to or when will we know the renewed pricing?
You say you have manual and Tiptronic applications available. Does it matter which ECU code or Tiptronic control unit you have? The reason I ask is when I went to get flashed with REVO, as it turned out, they didnt offer software for my ECU. For some reason REVO said they had never encountered my ECU code before. The shop where I got it done said I was the first Tiptronic they had ever tried to read or flash. Got a huge discount on the software since I provided the file from which REVO's Tiptronic ECU program is based off of. You're welcome. I dont wanna run into the same problem again. So does your specific ECU and Tip control unit code matter at all or is it a total ECU reprogram rather than a reflash?
Even if you don't have a dyno sheet for this car or kit yet, can you at least make some kind of educated guess to estimate power output with Stage 3? Stage 2s with no other modifications should net maybe 250whp as per your website. Your website lists 300whp for stage 3. 275whp would probably be way too conservative. So what is a more realistic estimate? But more importantly, what are the torque figures for both stage 2 & 3?
These questions are just for my own curiosity. What diameter intake tubing are you using from filter to the turbo for both stage 2 & 3? Did you use the stock exhaust or if not, what diameter exhaust tubing did you use? For stage 3, do you reccomend upgrading the stock fuel pump? What I mean is, is it perfectly happy supplying fuel to the 550cc injectors or is this really putting a heavy strain on the pump? Do you reccomend/require using different spark plugs than stock? Anything else you would reccomend changing/upgrading to make stage 3 work reliably on these motors for year after year of daily driving?


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 5:45 AM 11-15-2008_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

My tip is holding up just fine with stage 2


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

No problems at all with the tranny (so far). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You should contact [email protected] directly with that long list of questions you have. I can't advise you on technical matters.
Re: Revo. Lucky you. When I tried to get mine flashed they had never encountered the "Q" type engine before. (There is a "P" and a "Q" engine version in the 07's). Like you I had to send them my code so they could write something for it and I waited five weeks to get it. Unlike you, I got no discount at all and felt no difference in performance. 
[email protected] made it right though, I highly recommend him.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Darth_Bunny)*

Are you tip guys using the Tipgate when driving, or using D when driving... just wondering. 
Gears 1-3 in D mode are always slipping, and beginning of 4th, and then around 30ish mph the torque converter locks. 
In Tipmode, gears 1 and 2 are slipping... but torque conv. locks at round 2000rpm or about 20mph. Then 3rd, 4th, and so on have the torque. conv. locked unless shifting or slowing down to the point where a gear change is not needed, but torque multiplication is required. 
There is a difference.... that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I'm not sure what you're describing; does your car slip now? with or without a turbo?
My tranny stock had what some call "dead spots" in D-mode where the shift came at odd points in the torque curve causing delays in acceleration. Stage-2 was an improvement. Stage-3 in D-mode has no flat spots at all; the shift points are high enough that there is always acceleration. Around town in D-mode, if you stay soft on the throttle, the shift points are all low and the car behaves tamely. In S-mode the shift points are higher (for me) at around 4000-4200. Believe it or not I stay away from Tiptronic mode because the car will redline so fast that I would rather let the tranny decide when to shift just to be safe. Hope this helps...


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

Several people have asked whether I've Dyno'd the car.
Yes I have. The reason I have not published the result is because I asked C2 to intentionally tune the car conservatively, and the results do not reflect what the car is actually capable of. No one really knows (except a few German engineers) what the torque limits of the automatic transmission are. I wanted a car that is fun to drive, keeping in mind that this is my everyday car, and so it has to be reliable. If I published Dyno results that understated the true performance capability, everyone would think the kit does not deliver, when it actually does.
Right now I get 308 ft/lbs of torque at the wheels at ~3800 rpm. The kit will actually produce a number north of 400 ft/lbs which I believe is beyond the limit of the car. But having said that, everyone who has driven the car is grinning ear-to-ear when they get out, and say "this is a fun car". That was the idea.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Darth_Bunny)*

so is the kit for sale yet? 
its not on the web site yet


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

the conspicuously absent Chris should be chiming in any minute now...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_so is the kit for sale yet? 
its not on the web site yet

The site doesnt have any kits for sale... unless I dont know how to navigate the site. 
Nevermind lol. I didnt know how to navigate it. First time I clickedon "turbochargers" instead of "turbo kits"


_Modified by mujjuman at 7:32 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Darth_Bunny)*

*mujjuman* I always use Tiptronic mode.
*Darth Bunny* Glad to hear the auto is holding up nicely. You say your car is tuned very conservatively and are achieving 308wtq while the kit is capable of somewhere around 400wtq. You also mention that number is beyond the capability of the Tip but that is more power than I'll ever need. What psi are using using to attain 308wtq? This must mean your whp is somewhere around 270. I want to aim for maybe 300-305whp which should net me around 330-340wtq. I just wanna know what psi you are using so I can sorta gauge what psi I should plan to run to get the numbers that I'm after. And could you elaborate on how you are controlling your boost pressure? And is this kit like stage 2 where the wastegate recirculates e.g.s to the dp or is there an external BOV? And this might be a silly question but I'm just curious. Does the kit come with a damn boost gauge or do I have to buy one separately?
edit: also no word on pricing or when exactly this will be available to purchase?


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 3:57 AM 11-17-2008_


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

C2 tells me I'm running 14.5 lbs boost. I don't have a gauge or any kind of boost control, so I don't truly know what I'm running. As far as your other question (ie wastegate) you'll have to gat a response from Chris @ C2, 'cuz I don't know.
I didn't exactly say the kit will put out 400 ft/lbs, I THINK it will put out a number somewhere north of that, maxed-out tuning wize.
My statement about 400 ft/lbs exceeding the limits of the tranny is a pure GUESS. I don't really know, and neither does anyone I've talked to. This guess is based on my perception of German cars: if they produce a stock product that has ~170 ft/lbs torque, then it will probably handle twice that. So far my car has no problems at 308 ft/lbs, and so for the time being my guess seems correct. We'll see.
Hope this helps!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Darth_Bunny)*

Yes it helps alot thank you for the clear up. 
Boost gauge ftw.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

how is the software update for stg 2 coming along and are you considering multiple software program setups so I can have a 100oct file for water meth. Biggest reason I've been holding out on shipping my bunny back to Portland to get the defective turbo replaced is I want to keep with your software but GIAC seems to be the only company offering what I really want as far as software


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_how is the software update for stg 2 coming along and are you considering multiple software program setups so I can have a 100oct file for water meth. Biggest reason I've been holding out on shipping my bunny back to Portland to get the defective turbo replaced is I want to keep with your software but GIAC seems to be the only company offering what I really want as far as software

Not sure of what software update you are/were referring to, please check with your C2 Authorized Distributor for all pertinent updates. At this time, we do not offer a multiple switch program; as I understand GIAC is the only company presently incorporating that technology.
In regards to your turbo issues, we will wait to hear the update/outcome from your C2 installer.
C2


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Not sure of what software update you are/were referring to, please check with your C2 Authorized Distributor for all pertinent updates. At this time, we do not offer a multiple switch program; as I understand *GIAC is the only company *presently incorporating that technology.
In regards to your turbo issues, we will wait to hear the update/outcome from your C2 installer.
C2

That is not true. REVO also offers a handheld switcher. Oh and can you answer any of my above technical questions about stage 3, C2?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Darth_Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth_Bunny* »_C2 tells me I'm running 14.5 lbs boost. I don't have a gauge or any kind of boost control, so I don't truly know what I'm running. As far as your other question (ie wastegate) you'll have to gat a response from Chris @ C2, 'cuz I don't know.
I didn't exactly say the kit will put out 400 ft/lbs, I THINK it will put out a number somewhere north of that, maxed-out tuning wize.
My statement about 400 ft/lbs exceeding the limits of the tranny is a pure GUESS. I don't really know, and neither does anyone I've talked to. This guess is based on my perception of German cars: if they produce a stock product that has ~170 ft/lbs torque, then it will probably handle twice that. So far my car has no problems at 308 ft/lbs, and so for the time being my guess seems correct. We'll see.
Hope this helps!

308ft trq @ 3800rpm = ~220whp
pretty impressive for that rpm. 
since thats your peak trq ill take an educate guess and estimate peak horsepower at about 5500-6000rpm and about 280-290whp.
Nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

This is a MAJOR endorsement coming from you, since I know you are critical of C2! I'm an impartial consumer. I'm hoping that my experience will help autobot owners without endorsing any one product.


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I got ~270 ft/lbs of torque at ~233 whp at Stage-2. 
I'm getting 308 ft/lbs torque at ~250 whp w/Stage-3 with a conservative tune.
The car is capable of >350hp but I'm not willing to risk the tranny.
Manual tranny's can get >350hp and bouquou torque, with an aftermarket clutch I'm sure!
So far, no CEL's


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Darth_Bunny)*

That must be an incredibly conservatively tune to net 250whp on 14-15psi considering that typical C2 stage 2 turbos running 9-10psi net somewhere around 250whp. Maybe you are running less boost than you think. Or maybe my estimates for a stage 2 turbo are wrong? Which if I am wrong, I apologize. I've only been looking into getting a C2 turbokit for about 2 weeks now. It sounds obsessive, but its all I can think about lately. I had a hard time justifying $4.5K for parts alone (not to mention labor to install at a local shop) for 100whp. Is 100hp worth five and a half grand (parts + labor to install + modifying my custom cat-less downpipe to fit the kit) with this economy? I'm so on the fence with this one.
*Darth Bunny* if you are indeed running 14-15psi on your car, are you using stock engine internals? No additional engine oil cooler supplied with this kit? Does the car seem to run alot hotter than stock or overheat quickly/is it capable of oh lets say, an hour's drive on the interstate no problem? Just worrying about the reliability because if I do decide to do this, I wanna do it right. NGP forged connecting rods & pistons, upgraded spark plugs, engine oil additives, etc. The reason being I dont wanna spend some-lets just estimate here-$6K on stage 3 and run conservatively. Yes this is car is a Tip and my daily driver and will be for years to come, but the goal is a meaty 300whp. Shoot for somewhere around 310whp just to be safe. And its my car why not aim high? Maybe I'll end up being the first Tip to reach the 300hp club unless theres someone I forgot. Idk how much power you're making *Audi4u* because I didnt read your post when it first got going and now theres like a gazillion pages so theres no way I'm reading all that to find out whats up. Sorry. Maybe ur the first 2.5 PERIOD (manual or Tip) to reach 300 horses.
Sorry for the mindless rant everytime I post. What are everyone else's thoughts on this kit? Are you willing to spend $6K on parts ALONE with this economy? I have money, I just need to justify this purchase to myself so I want everyone's thoughts. If you guys are planning on going stage 3, what are your goals? What kind of power figures are you planning on making? What are you doing to ensure your 2.5 holds up to this abuse? How are you bulletproofing your engine?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

 
In an attempt to clearly answer your questions, I have taken the liberty to do some cutting and pasting

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_C2 stage 2 turbos running 9-10psi net somewhere around 250whp. 

We have seen a range of 235whp to 254whp depending on the extent of other mods to the car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_ It sounds obsessive, but its all I can think about lately. 

Thinking about *MORE POWER ALL OF THE TIME*....you come to the right place....we can *ALL* relate.


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_*Darth Bunny* if you are indeed running 14-15psi on your car, are you using stock engine internals? 

Darth Bunny is running an off the shelf Stage 2, that has been upgraded with our Lowered CR Kit and tuned for the Tiptronic Tranny. The car is running a stock bottom ends. At this point, we are still running the Stage 2 turbo spec (ex housing) which would directly be related to hp. As you can see from the TQ numbers, the power delivery is there. The housing/exhaust/etc. is limiting the flow up top. We are now experimenting with a larger EX HOUSING on our R&D car. Look for updates coming soon. 
DB is the first Stage 2 car that we have added the Lowered CR kit to in an effort to produce more tq and hp. We are continually learning about hardware specifications, and how they integrate into this car. There will be additional changes to the kit prior to it being released as a Stage 3. We know that the car is capable of both increased whp/wtq as was first proven by *Audi4u* ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Andre being the first) and then further substantiated when we tuned the *NGP Racing* car to 370whp/427wtq prior to H2O International this year.
With all of these developments, we find that _making_ the power is not the hard part, reliably continuing to contain the power is







The NGP Racing car previously mentioned has extensive modifications to both the motor and the fuel system; it previously started as our Stage 2 kit.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_No additional engine oil cooler supplied with this kit? Does the car seem to run alot hotter than stock or overheat quickly/is it capable of oh lets say, an hour's drive on the interstate no problem?

Once we had finished working on Darth Bunny's car, it immediately left our facility and drove 1740+ miles with a single overnight stay.....(~16 hrs/day nonstop). Oh yeah, and that was the return leg, it first had to be driven to our facility a couple weeks before. So it is with confidence that I can say "YES" the car is made to be driven, the kit is made to be driven http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Just worrying about the reliability because if I do decide to do this, I wanna do it right. 

If taken care of, and driven as the kit was designed, you should not have any reliability issues.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_NGP forged connecting rods & pistons, upgraded spark plugs, engine oil additives, etc. The reason being I dont wanna spend some-lets just estimate here-$6K on stage 3 and run conservatively. Yes this is car is a Tip and my daily driver and will be for years to come, but the goal is a meaty 300whp. Shoot for somewhere around 310whp just to be safe. And its my car why not aim high? Maybe I'll end up being the first Tip to reach the 300hp club unless theres someone I forgot. Idk how much power you're making *Audi4u* because I didnt read your post when it first got going and now theres like a gazillion pages so theres no way I'm reading all that to find out whats up. Sorry. Maybe ur the first 2.5 PERIOD (manual or Tip) to reach 300 horses.


There are quite a few "recipes" for power and we would welcome the opportunity to work with you on getting to your power goals. Please feel free to contact C2 directly, or any of our dealers to learn more about what C2 can do for you.
If there is anything further I can provide, please don't hesitate to ask.
chris
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:02 AM 11-19-2008_


----------



## rabidrabit (Nov 19, 2008)

I know this is early... What about an '09 tiptronic... will it work?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

no ... get a stick


----------



## rabidrabit (Nov 19, 2008)

... too late


----------



## rabidrabit (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (rabidrabit)*

Wife wont learn stick . . .


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (rabidrabit)*

what is this goin to run $$ for stage 0 to 3>?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

 
We were going to wait until next week to announce our Holiday Sale, but in the spirit of Thanks-giving (which is my favorite Holiday) C2 would like to announce that all orders placed from now until the end of the year will be eligible for *10% OFF STAGE 2 Turbo Kit pricing* That is like getting the Stage 2 and paying for the Stage 1 ! ! ! ! ! And if that was not enough, * ALL orders will recieve UPS shipping to anywhere in the Continental US for only $20*








Normally priced at $4499, the Stage 2 kit can now be purchased for 10% off through the end of '08. If you were waiting for a reason to purchase a C2Motorsports 2.5L Turbo Kit....wait no more...here it is








 *CLICK ME FOR 10% OFF STAGE 2 TURBO KITS* and don't forget to enter the coupon code: *THANKSB25* during the check out to recieve 10% off your Stage 2 Turbo kit, and $20 UPS shipping to anywhere in the Continental USA.
Have a happy and safe Thanksgiving from C2Motorsports












_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:57 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Wow that is an incredible deal and also thanks for taking the time to answer my questions and address my points of interest.
See I know the numbers Darth was posting were too conservative for a true stage 3 kit. The fact that he has a stage 2 low CR kit makes more sense to me now. I'm glad C2 has invested such a huge interest in our motor, doing the R&D and continuing to come out with new products and ideas and standing behind their products. And also thanks for believing in our ability to make your business venture a lucrative one. But enough ass kissing, I'm glad you tried to address the parts where I was talking about reliability. All the power in the world means nothing if the turbo blows my motor up a week after install.
But then again this motor is pretty stout to begin with. I think we either have a forged or cast iron crankshaft, forged pistons plus and iron block anyway. I got a chance to ride in Fifteen52's C2 stage 2 turbo car and they beat the F*** outta that machine and it just keeps on going. Shawn friggin mashed the crap outta that car when he showed it to me. But that car was only making approximately 250whp according to Brad. I'm looking for more. But not the insane numbers the NGP show car was putting out. I'm looking for a healthy, repeatable number slightly above 300. Maybe something like 315 would be ideal. I know I will keep my NST pulley, 'open' exhaust and modify my cat-less dp again to fit the new turbo rather than using your 2.5" dp w'cat. But I will no longer be able to use my Evoair intake or header. D'oh!
Selfish plug: Anyone interested in a red Evoair intake w/only 5K miles on it and/or serial #1 Evoair header (only 3K miles on that)???








But *C2* what do you reccomend to make my power goal of ~315whp reliable as well as repeatable? Upgraded plugs so that I have enough spark to go with the increase in air & fuel? Upgraded fuel pump? Would 550cc injector work fine to attain this? 
I would need a built bottom end like NGP forged connecting rods and pistons but what compression ratio should I use? 8.5:1? And run what...close to 20psi? 
I would have your UBER trusty dealer Fifteen52 do all the work to ensure all this is done the right way. I admire their work. They built my cat-less dp, helped me modify my TT exhaust to eliminate all resonators and mufflers, aaaand flashed me with REVO. So I know they are very capable. Is there something we could work out between the three of us to have the final finished version of the stage 3 kit delivered to them along with NGP forged internals and maybe a high perf direct-replacement fuel pump? As far as the fuel pump goes, thats the one thing scares me the most. It already is being stretched pretty thin on a high-boost stage 2. I cant imagine how stressed it will be with the huge workload supply enough fuel to 550cc injectors with a turbo feeding ~20psi. Perhaps you could get a universal high-perf pump and modify it in-house so that it comes with a custom fabricated bracket & wiring harness so that it becomes a direct replacement for 1552? I have a 2007 Rabbit Tip just like Darth's, so I assume you already have an ECU file for this car. But it would need to be modified to work with stage 3 and an open exhaust and then I guess me and Shawn @ 1552 can play with timing and fuel settings until I'm happy.
I'm telling you. Release the stage 3 kit for around $6K, of course my NGP forged internals and custom one-off fuel pump would be extra. Idk, what do you think? How do we make this dream reality?


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (rabidrabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabidrabit* »_Wife wont learn stick . . .
















Even more of a reason to get that 3rd pedal


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (Lt. Crash)*

you guys should do free installation for the Stg3 intro offer


----------



## rabidrabit (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

Wow... if that EVER happened I would sell my left nut for the kit !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
I would have your UBER trusty dealer Fifteen52 do all the work to ensure all this is done the right way. I admire their work.

Big thanks for saying that and you know we're here whenever you're ready to do this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_ 
But *C2* what do you reccomend to make my power goal of ~315whp reliable as well as repeatable? Upgraded plugs so that I have enough spark to go with the increase in air & fuel? Upgraded fuel pump? Would 550cc injector work fine to attain this? 


Fast, Reliable, Cheap
Pick two


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

first two


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

I never said anything about this being cheap. Besides, you cant cheap out on such a tremendous undertaking such as this. Money isnt really a concern of mine. I have money. All I was arguing was whether the kit could produce enough power to justify the price. Ya know, bang for the buck? Thats what the Rabbit excels in. You just cant beat the overall value in the Rabbit's combination of ergonomics/economy with the outstanding way it drives. Before I bought my Rabbit I test drove a Scion tC which was an absolute snooze compared to this car. Some of you will remember my rant long ago about my test drive with this particular silver Scion tC where I'm cruising along on the test drive conservatively and apply normal braking pressure to slow down for a right turn. Realizing the brakes on the tC suck huge monkey you know whats and the car is not slowing down enough to make the turn I had to practically stand on the brakes and whip the steering wheel hard right and luckily the road I was turning on had no cross traffic and had two lanes because we barely made the left lane. The salesman simply says to me "Dont ever do that again." The car looks nice dont get me wrong, but it just doesnt compare to how a VW drives. Same goes for the Hyundai Tiburon. Looks gorgeous, but I was immediately turned off by astronomical price tag associated with getting the one you really want the GT with all the performance options (screw the big bass speaker option) was topping 18 almost 19gs. And that was BEFORE tax, tag and all that other crap. It would've cost me over 20 grand out the door. For a Hyundai! Whereas I got the Rabbit I wanted with everything I wanted which is a much nicer car for 18 grand out the door. Plus, sit in a Tiburon and tell me Hyundai didnt go to the dime store to purchase interior bits. It was brand new and already felt like it was falling apart. Plus, it was uncomfortable and I just could not find a comfortable driving position no matter what I did. It reminded me of a generation 4 Ford Mustang interior. Omg folks did he just utter the M word ona VW forum? So sorry for damaging your sensitive bunny ears. Those are the only two other cars really in the same category as the Rabbit. An economical 2-door small car that is also somewhat geared towards some kind of performance aspect as well. I'm not including the Mitsu Eclipse 4-cyl since you dont get ABS standard I dont think plus who would buy a 4-cyl Eclipse anyway? Either get the GT or look elsewhere. And I'm also not including the BMW Mini Cooper-S since its way more expensive. Thats more of a GTI 2.0T competitor.
So mister smart aleck, fast obviously and reliable henceforth since power means nothing if it blows my motor up a week after install as I previously stated. You'll be excited to know, sir, that I already contacted 1552 about all this and they seemed very enthusiastic about making me stage 3. But I hope I'm not gonna end up being you all's guinea pig. I hope the rest of you are saving up and counting your beans for when this thing hits market. Why do I always end up being the designated shill in this forum? Dont ghost the site. Make your opinions about what stage 3 means to you known. Not interested? Why not? Interested? What are you goals for your machine and what mods do you intend to do in concert with stage 3? Something like that I'm thinking or something else altogether?


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 5:24 AM 11-22-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

My thought is
300ft-lbs/300whp is good enough to run 12's , if the car revs to 6800.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

Until there are some decent cams on the market, theres no point.
If you want to go fast in a straight line, of course a big turbo will be your cheapest power gain, but you'll start finding weakness' along the way. It may not blow up your engine, but you're probably going to have a hard time putting power to the ground, which means more aggressive suspension, stickier tires, transmission upgrades, etc. It's a slippery slope and once you head down it you will have a hard time coming back.

I'm an autocrosser, So power is something I do not need or want. What makes a car fun, is the person driving it. Of course, having a 300hp car will make your pants wet when you wot through the gears, but that takes no skill, and gets old fast. It's not practical to have a absurdly powerful car as a daily driver. Those are meant for sundays.

And I hate to say it but it needs to be said. The only reason a lot of people will buy this, is so they can say "i've got a stage 3 turbo setup", and when questioned as to what turbo it is, will scratch their heads and shrug while responding "stage 3 duh". That is afterall, half of the vw mindset, naming mods and where they were purchased from, rattling off a list of abbreviations to out do each other. Very few vw "enthusiasts" are actually out to make power for a reason. Whats the point of having a 350hp car if it's on coils spun down past the point of being useful, tires that have half the contact patch they should, oversized wheels, and all the other things that are wrong with most vws.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

Wow that was a thoroughly unpleasant opinion of VW owners. But I'm not gonna try to justify anything VW owners do for the sake of keeping bickering out of the 2.5 forum which was such a huuuge problem for us for some reason two years ago. Back then we had no idea what the 2.5 was capable of and had zero aftermarket support. There was maybe one intake system out from the defunct VWPartsMTL and maybe two exhausts available from Jetex & GHL and that was IT. Now look at where we are and what it took to get here. It took us trying these new products to show that the engine does have potential and to prove to aftermarket companies that making parts for this engine is a worthwhile endeavor for them financially.
Anyways, a bit of interesting news. I did some research and I dont know why no one else noticed this but earlier Brad @ 1552 mentioned NGP Racing's insane stage 3 Rabbit making 370whp & 410wtq. And I did a Google search for NGP forged pistons for myself and it came back with an article from EuroTuner magazine which as it turns out featured the car within its pages. I cant believe you guys missed this!
Ok point is, it talked about the new stage 3 kit currently in development. Suggest initial retail price for stage 3+ is $6995 according to the article and if that sound like alot keep in mind that the kit also contains forged 9.0:1 JE pistons and rods and the whole shebang. Check it out for yourselves http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

your blow-off valve could use a little WD-40


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

lol wtf was that rant about...sounds like someone has a turbo stuffed up his angry butt







more power the better







lets break ish
if i could afford the kit for my .:R i would own it and i still bet it would be fun to autocross with











_Modified by [email protected] at 5:28 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darth_Bunny* »_your blow-off valve could use a little WD-40































And/or a nap?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_Until there are some decent cams on the market, theres no point.
If you want to go fast in a straight line, of course a big turbo will be your cheapest power gain, but you'll start finding weakness' along the way. It may not blow up your engine, but you're probably going to have a hard time putting power to the ground, which means more aggressive suspension, stickier tires, transmission upgrades, etc. It's a slippery slope and once you head down it you will have a hard time coming back.

I'm an autocrosser, So power is something I do not need or want. What makes a car fun, is the person driving it. Of course, having a 300hp car will make your pants wet when you wot through the gears, but that takes no skill, and gets old fast. It's not practical to have a absurdly powerful car as a daily driver. Those are meant for sundays.

And I hate to say it but it needs to be said. The only reason a lot of people will buy this, is so they can say "i've got a stage 3 turbo setup", and when questioned as to what turbo it is, will scratch their heads and shrug while responding "stage 3 duh". That is afterall, half of the vw mindset, naming mods and where they were purchased from, rattling off a list of abbreviations to out do each other. Very few vw "enthusiasts" are actually out to make power for a reason. Whats the point of having a 350hp car if it's on coils spun down past the point of being useful, tires that have half the contact patch they should, oversized wheels, and all the other things that are wrong with most vws.

He has made alot of good points. Good post man.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I didnt know 300hp was consider alot.
nissan altimas now come with 270hp stock front wheel drive.
not to mention:
bmw
mitsu
acura
Im posting this because i think his post was in response to my post saying 300wtrq/300whp would be nice.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

 


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_ I got a chance to ride in Fifteen52's C2 stage 2 turbo car and they beat the F*** outta that machine and it just keeps on going.


'THAT' car you rode in is my daily driver







it was in Sarasota sunning it's buns at 1552v2.


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_ I'm looking for a healthy, repeatable number slightly above 300. Maybe something like 315 would be ideal. I know I will keep my NST pulley, 'open' exhaust and modify my cat-less dp again to fit the new turbo rather than using your 2.5" dp w'cat. But I will no longer be able to use my Evoair intake or header. D'oh!
But *C2* what do you reccomend to make my power goal of ~315whp reliable as well as repeatable? 

A. C2 Stage 3 Turbo Kit (300-400hp)
-NGP low CR rods and pistons
-Bosch 52# injectors
-custom return fuel system
B. C2 Stage 3 Turbo Kit (300hp)
- .81 A/R exhaust
-Bosch 52# injectors
-inline booster pump
Both scenarios *will* work, but after you have seen the piston design of the 2.5L as well as the land thickness.....forged pistons may be a longer term, safer more durable direction to go in...AND if I know HP junkies, 300 won't be enough







you'll want more.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_ I'm telling you. Release the stage 3 kit for around $6K, of course my NGP forged internals and custom one-off fuel pump would be extra. Idk, what do you think? How do we make this dream reality?

Stage 1: $3999
Stage 2: $4499
Stage 3: est $4700
So there is enough left over to buy Rods/Pistons/Fuel Pump









_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_Until there are some decent cams on the market, theres no point.

In the testing that we have done, and I think the same can be said for what Andre has found (not trying to put words in his mouth) this motor *will* benefit from cams. We are presently doing some experiments with cam ideas, and will report back to the community as soon as we have defined some changes. Until then, this car is still a blast to drive, whether it is 225 or 300 whp......
C2

_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_you guys should do free installation for the Stg3 intro offer









Tell you what C2Motorsports is willing to do........When we release the Stage 3 kit, we will offer *FREE* installation to the first kit








C2

*installation performed in our facility in Louisville, Ky*



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:53 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I didnt know 300hp was consider alot.
nissan altimas now come with 270hp stock front wheel drive.
not to mention:
bmw
mitsu
acura
Im posting this because i think his post was in response to my post saying 300wtrq/300whp would be nice.


I dont think his post was was in response to you... I saw it like more of a general post.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
I dont think his post was was in response to you... I saw it like more of a general post.

Sometimes I feel the world is out to get me


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
In the testing that we have done, and I think the same can be said for what Andre has found (not trying to put words in his mouth) this motor *will* benefit from cams. We are presently doing some experiments with cam ideas, and will report back to the community as soon as we have defined some changes. Until then, this car is still a blast to drive, whether it is 225 or 300 whp......
C2


I agree 100%


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I agree 100%

x2


----------



## anubis83201 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah 300whp is not enough for me, I would like to get more than 400whp in my 2.5l.
I dont mind buying cams, pistons, rods, the whole deal.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

First I was expecting to spend 10 grand on the kit + other parts + fabrication alone then EuroTuner said the kit would cost $6995 & include pistons and rods and that would've saved me 3 grand. Now you tell me its ONLY ~$4700 which saves me even more? Holy crap, sign me up! I am definitely getting this along with pistons and rods, new injectors & fuel pump, NGK iridium colder heat range spark plugs, and a port and polish which 1552 can arrange for me since they were planning to do that for your car Chris. Btw mine looks just like yours did back in April or May. 15" steelies with hubcaps removed and lowered on coil-overs lol except I do have clear corner markers.
Anyways back on topic. That is an incredible deal C2. Shawn @ 1552 told me back in April you guys were gonna come out with stage 1 cams the next month and and they were going to let me run them so they could compare turbo gains to N/A gains for free and to check back in May. This obviously never materialized and last time I was at 1552 which was last month I finally asked him whatever happened to those C2 cams and he shrugged and said simply "I dunno. It just never happened." So here are my questions for you.
1) When do you plan on releasing stage 3?
2) When do you plan to release stage 1 cams? How much bottom end do you intend to sacrifice in order to gain how much top end? At what rpm are you aiming for peak power? Whats the price?


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 2:28 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Shawn @ 1552 told me back in April you guys were gonna come out with stage 1 cams the next month and and they were going to let me run them so they could compare turbo gains to N/A gains for free and to check back in May. This obviously never materialized and last time I was at 1552 which was last month I finally asked him whatever happened to those C2 cams and he shrugged and said simply "I dunno. It just never happened." 

I think there's a small misunderstanding going on here.
Back in the spring, both C2 and we were looking into cam options. So much was still up in the air and we sort of teamed up to research two different avenues for moving things forward. I don't think Shawn (or C2) meant to imply, however, that any solution was merely a month or two away - sorry if he came across that way. What he really meant was that we hoped to know which direction we wanted to go by then.
I can tell you that the route we investigated ultimately proved too expensive for the number of likely prospective buyers, but once more 2.5s are on the road, things will most likely change in that regard. Costs are up and disposable capital is way down these days, so to invest in new product and technology really has to make sense.
C2 has been looking into a direction a bit different than ours and so far things seem very promising, especially considering C2's capabilities. No doubt Chris will offer up more info when he feels the time is right, but I would suggest nobody lose hope by any means


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_That must be an incredibly conservatively tune to net 250whp on 14-15psi considering that typical C2 stage 2 turbos running 9-10psi net somewhere around 250whp. Maybe you are running less boost than you think. Or maybe my estimates for a stage 2 turbo are wrong? 


I'm running a stage 2 and I dyno'd @ 245hp/239tq running 7.8 PSI peak which dipped down to 7.1 PSI as the rev's climbed. These are uncorrected numbers running on a nasty hot day in the desert. 
Now that I am on the east coast and running 93 octane I'd expect my numbers to fair better. Soon as I get back on a dyno I'll post updates. 
I'm pretty confident I'll be in the 320hp/330tq range w/ the stage 3 kit should I choose to go that route. You also might want to look into getting an intake manifold off a 2008. IIRC they're redesigned and AFAIK I've had better HP numbers than any 2007 with a similar setup.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## njslastchance (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (skyrolla89)*

vw service manager at local dealership says the chains are "good for life". he said theres no reason to replace the timing chain.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Stage 3 Turbo Installed (njslastchance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njslastchance* »_vw service manager at local dealership says the chains are "good for life". he said theres no reason to replace the timing chain.

The timing chain GUIDE RAILS are different story. I think its time to change mine (VR6)


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Taken directly from the 6spd 09M and 09G self study program manual from VW: 

184 lbs-ft (250 Nm)-09G Jetta/RAbbit/Beetle
332 lbs-ft (450 Nm)-09M Passat


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_Taken directly from the 6spd 09M and 09G self study program manual from VW: 

184 lbs-ft (250 Nm)-09G Jetta/RAbbit/Beetle
332 lbs-ft (450 Nm)-09M Passat


That's it??


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

Thank you for the info but somehow I think that is a little on the conservative side. If the 6spd Tip only holds 184lb-ft then how in the world did Darth Bunny put down 308wtq on the dyno with his Rabbit? Look truth is no one really knows exactly what it can handle. I figure, as long as I dont do abusive redline hard launches, stomp the gas everywhere I go, or beat on it too much, it'll be ok...as naive as that sounds.
So still no word yet on when this will be available?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

If those numbers are true, then I wonder what can be done to upgrade the tranny...


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Nothing cheap to make it bulletproof. It's a planetary system, so unlike the 5spdm guys we cant just throw on a better clutch and call it a day. Then again we don't know what will break first or what the weakest point is. Is it the torque convertor or the planetary system itself? If the TC can't hold the power, well simply get a bigger one with a higher holding capacity and spent a great deal of money and effort getting it to bolt up to our transmission and engine. I wonder if we will lose the ability to use Tiptronic shifting though if we do that? If its the planetary system itself, oh god I dont even wanna know how much it would be to get the gears kryo'd.
Cheapest solution for the time being: maybe switch to Royal Purple transmission fluid and set up an external transmission cooler?
In any case, I guess we will find out exactly how much the Tip can hold and what the weakest point is when we break it! lol
*mujjuman* You have a Tip and are interested in going stage 3?


----------



## Darth_Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
In any case, I guess we will find out exactly how much the Tip can hold and what the weakest point is when we break it! lol


...don't you mean; when I break it?








(still no problems...) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

Definitely invest in an extra transmission oil cooler. AT's run much much much hotter than engine oils do, in the 500+ degree range for the fluid to operate at peak efficiency.
Auto's are hard things to deal with, especially when it comes to max power output. In the end, your best bet would be to find someone to make an adapter for a dsg, or just swap in a manual. Find a getrag, and be done.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Trans oil over 250F is toast to your trans. Infact, your autobots will pretty much shut down throttle, lock the converter, and not shift if it gets over 220F. 
They have a trans oil to water cooler already...anymore than that really isn't needed.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

Why is rubber transmission tubing rated to 500+*?
I recall my old haynes manual letting me know that the fluid in my aw71 (volvo transmission) needed to be warmed to 320 before checking the levels.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_Why is rubber transmission tubing rated to 500+*?
I recall my old haynes manual letting me know that the fluid in my aw71 (volvo transmission) needed to be warmed to 320 before checking the levels.

I've got an old muscle car that puts down some grunt and even when I beat on it the fluid doesn't get over 150F


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_Why is rubber transmission tubing rated to 500+*?
I recall my old haynes manual letting me know that the fluid in my aw71 (volvo transmission) needed to be warmed to 320 before checking the levels.
Would you rather have a system rated at say 200 degres, with hoses rated at 200 degress as well? Hmm... overheat would equal EPIC FAIL


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Would you rather have a system rated at say 200 degres, with hoses rated at 200 degress as well? Hmm... overheat would equal EPIC FAIL

Good point, I think it's also important to note that that hose is probably designed for all different types of hydraulic fluid not just tranny fluid...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

* UPDATES*
Did you get the WG diaphram fixed????


----------



## bk14 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

level10.com has upgraded torgue converters($1000) available for the 6spd auto rabbit and other vw auto's and they also have full bulletproof transmissions($4000). just thought i'd let you guys know.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (bk14)*

Wow that you so much for the info. I will definitely check that out! Sweet, 300whp is a real, attainable goal the autobots now


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_Wow that you so much for the info. I will definitely check that out! Sweet, 300whp is a real, attainable goal the autobots now









thats cool, but automatic transmissions have been supporting 300whp+ for a few years now


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wondering, with all this talk about transmissions.
How much would a swap to a 5 spd or if possible 6 spd cost?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

lol but who's done it in a 2.5 so far?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know, I was hoping someone did it


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_Just wondering, with all this talk about transmissions.
How much would a swap to a 5 spd or if possible 6 spd cost?

Just a wild guess.... anywhere from $3500-$5000


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

Sit tight my friend


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (bk14)*

You goofed it! Actual URL is levelten.com with the 10 spelled out. Typing in just level10.com brings you to some ugly dude's webpage. VW MkV 6spd Tiptronic page is http://www.levelten.com/store/VW.htm


----------



## Nez (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

how many of you boosted 2.5's are actually still making car payments?
only ask cuz i still am, and was considering the idea of going stage 2 over the summer. but i just don't wanna run into any reliability issues
(blown tranny or any other issues)
Also any good speed shops in NJ? thanks fellas
oh i still owe bout 15k on the car, but figure this might be better since i did consider lossing some $$$ and trading for a GTI
-Nez
edit- part of the auto-bots crew










_Modified by Nez at 4:53 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Nez)*

I am.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Nez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nez* »_how many of you boosted 2.5's are actually still making car payments?
only ask cuz i still am, and was considering the idea of going stage 2 over the summer. but i just don't wanna run into any reliability issues
(blown tranny or any other issues)
Also any good speed shops in NJ? thanks fellas
oh i still owe bout 15k on the car, but figure this might be better since i did consider lossing some $$$ and trading for a GTI
-Nez
edit- part of the auto-bots crew









_Modified by Nez at 4:53 PM 1-28-2009_

pm'd


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

Do not buy this kit. My car didn't make it more than 20 miles at 14.5 psi, which is .5 less than they say is the max safe psi. Our heads cannot take the torque with a head spacer, which by they way, is quite substantial. I drove to the dyno, and off the dyno and into a parking spot. Once parked, it wouldn't start back up. Camshaft is warped and valves are bent. It made, with a slipping clutch 272 whp and 325 wtq. Head is toast. Gonna cost a lot of money to fix!!!!!!!
Stage 2 is a great kit though. Just don't buy stage 3!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Do not buy this kit. My car didn't make it more than 20 miles at 14.5 psi, which is .5 less than they say is the max safe psi. Our heads cannot take the torque with a head spacer, which by they way, is quite substantial. I drove to the dyno, and off the dyno and into a parking spot. Once parked, it wouldn't start back up. Camshaft is warped and valves are bent. It made, with a slipping clutch 272 whp and 325 wtq. Head is toast. Gonna cost a lot of money to fix!!!!!!!
Stage 2 is a great kit though. Just don't buy stage 3!!!

who installed your stage 3? this is not to much power for the engine i bet it was installer error
we have done over 400whp on a 2.5L


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

no installation error. EuroTechnik Autosport installed it. They fixed all of the mistakes of 1552v2 like stripped bolts and everything else. They have a fully built(forged internals, GT30 GTI) and many other cars of equal impressiveness. Everything was torqued to spec.
Then, they called c2 and they said this happened on 4 of their cars. They didn't tell me this, but told me that they pulled apart 4 heads. They told ETA that because ETA is trying to fix it. If it happened on all four cars, than you DO NOT sell the kit to other people.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Do not buy this kit. My car didn't make it more than 20 miles at 14.5 psi, which is .5 less than they say is the max safe psi. Our heads cannot take the torque with a head spacer, which by they way, is quite substantial. I drove to the dyno, and off the dyno and into a parking spot. Once parked, it wouldn't start back up. Camshaft is warped and valves are bent. It made, with a slipping clutch 272 whp and 325 wtq. Head is toast. Gonna cost a lot of money to fix!!!!!!!
Stage 2 is a great kit though. Just don't buy stage 3!!!


sorry to hear, but there is no reason to try and diminish C2's name.
the other car that has this kit installed has well over 3000 miles and is still running strong


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

yeah, but detuned for trannies sake. Less boost. 
My car ran fine with stage 3 at 10 psi and a leaking wastegate for 500 miles.
When my wastegate was fixed and 14.5 psi was acheived, it only took 20 miles to fall apart.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

I'm still gonna wait until the smoke clears. I have nothing but good things to say about C2 products and customer service...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (darkk)*

I normally don't cross-post, but thought that the list deserves accurate information.
 

_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Well, I have purchased stage three and only made it 20 miles on 14.5 psi. C2 states that 15-15.5 is safe but 20 miles later, my car is cooked. Valves are smashed and exhaust camshaft is bent. This is all without the timing chain coming off and everything was torqued down properly. The way our camshafts are designed cannot handle a head spacer and this much torque. It just doesn't work.
I would like to state that stage 3 is an unsafe kit but stage 2 is perfectly safe.
I know I will get flamed, destroyed, and hate mail, and posts about how I don't know anything, but this kit is crap. I want to save everyone the trouble of blowing apart their heads and that is all. 

What frustrates me is that you have experienced a problem with *your* particular car, you then come on here and say that C2 misled you; C2's products were sold knowing to have problems; and 1552 messed up the install. You then further go on to claim that C2 has had problems on 4 different heads, and that we somehow hid this from you. I read this while I am away to lunch, and your response is that I am lying and trying to come up with a viable _story_....that is what frustrates me. I get that you are upset. I get that you are discouraged, what I dont' get is why the ensuing witch hunt towards C2? And why do you think it is okay to come on to a public forum, and relay incorrect information? YES, your information is incorrect...plain and simple.

_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_They told me that they had to pull apart 4 heads.
They told ETA that they had 4 heads come apart because of the kit.
You dont sell someone something that you guarantee is safe and then tell the shop trying to fix the damage that this happened to the other 4 test motors.

We have not pulled apart 4 2.5L heads due to our lowered CR kit. We never said that to you, or to your mechanics, Euro Technik Auto (sp?). 

_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_100% huh? Your just buying time to come up with an unviable and thought out reply over your lunch.
I am not a liar. So don't call me one. 

I am not calling you a liar, I am merely stating that the information that you have posted in this thread/forum is incorrect. Everything you are posting is because you are upset...I get that. I get that you are upset about your car; I get that you are lashing out because of frustration. 

_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_ Don't just call me a liar and that my post is 100% untrue. You told me something different than what you told EuroTechnik, so that is 100% untrue. That is not how you run a business. When you withhold information like that, someone is going to find out. Unfortunately, that person was me. 
I want the other rabbit owners to see what I am dealing with. Not answering the phone when I call doesn't help either.

We are not trying to hide anything...never have. We are more than happy to talk to you regarding your car. What I will NOT be a part of is your unfounded accusations towards our products, our company, and the accusation that we misled you. For those reasons, I state that what you are relaying here is incorrect.
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 4:07 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_They fixed all of the mistakes of 1552v2 like stripped bolts and everything else.

Excuse me?
This is the first I'm hearing of this - in a thread bashing your Stage 3 kit (not purchased or installed through us). Not exactly a great way to let us (or anyone else) know you're not happy with our work.


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

when fixing the ruined spring in the wastegate...wouldn't go past 10 psi with boost controller twisted all the way.... bolts were stripped in many places on many exhaust locations, along with some ruined gaskets. Engine cover also ate through pcv valve hose.


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

didn't post about it because originally because those types of things are not as big of a deal as warping and bending valves. But when workmanship of installation is questioned, I will defend the people that fixed the issues.


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

If C2 Motorsports would ANSWER THE PHONE sometimes, then site bashing would cease, but they seem to respond better to this than my 12 phone calls today, considering they didn't answer once! Also, with previous messages left on other days, they do not respond most of the time, so no messages were left.
It's funny how they screen my calls, so we can't deal with this over the phone and privately, but when their integrity comes into question in public view, they rant about me lying, and then 1552 wants to question me about how they didn't screw stuff up...and then not answer their phone at 4:40PM when they are still open, it is no wonder why nothing gets brought up until something big happens too my car!!!!
Both of you companies have my phone number, so you can call me anytime tomorrow from 12:00PM-6:30PM. Any yelling will not be permitted. Keep a smart business composure and we will sort this out calmly.


----------



## laxsteve2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_
Both of you companies have my phone number, so you can call me anytime tomorrow from 12:00PM-6:30PM. Any yelling will not be permitted. Keep a smart business composure and we will sort this out calmly.

From what I've read on these forums, seems to me that you're the hot headed one. C2 is a great company from what I can tell and I cant wait to get my stg 2 kit.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (laxsteve2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laxsteve2* »_
From what I've read on these forums, seems to me that you're the hot headed one. C2 is a great company from what I can tell and I cant wait to get my stg 2 kit.

I'm tickled pink with my stg2 C2 turbo kit...


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Do not buy this kit. My car didn't make it more than 20 miles at 14.5 psi, which is .5 less than they say is the max safe psi. Our heads cannot take the torque with a head spacer, which by they way, is quite substantial. I drove to the dyno, and off the dyno and into a parking spot. Once parked, it wouldn't start back up. Camshaft is warped and valves are bent. It made, with a slipping clutch 272 whp and 325 wtq. Head is toast. Gonna cost a lot of money to fix!!!!!!!
Stage 2 is a great kit though. Just don't buy stage 3!!!

wtf are you talking about the heads cant take the torque? if it was too much for the motor it would have popped a piston or the head gasket.. bent valves + broken cam = pistons touched the valves, which means the timing was off. sounds to me like maybe someone over-revved the snots out of your car on the dyno and it skipped some teeth on the timing belt/chain


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Do not buy this kit. My car didn't make it more than 20 miles at 14.5 psi, which is .5 less than they say is the max safe psi. Our heads cannot take the torque with a head spacer, which by they way, is quite substantial. I drove to the dyno, and off the dyno and into a parking spot. Once parked, it wouldn't start back up. Camshaft is warped and valves are bent. It made, with a slipping clutch 272 whp and 325 wtq. Head is toast. Gonna cost a lot of money to fix!!!!!!!
Stage 2 is a great kit though. Just don't buy stage 3!!!

I've been thinking about this for a while now. just so I have it straight.you bring it to a shop,put it on a dyno and beat the piss out of it for a while. then still running fine,you drive it off the rack to a parking spot and shut it off right? then mysteriously while it's setting there the valves bend all by themselves and the camshaft warps and the head burns up, right so far? then you go to start it up and this is when you find out it doesn't run? and then you decide it's the turbo kit that's the problem.hmmm,let me see. nope! not buying it!!!


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Slayer)*

Cant we all just get along... and learn how to correctly install aftermarket parts


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_and then 1552 wants to question me about how they didn't screw stuff up...and then not answer their phone at 4:40PM when they are still open, it is no wonder why nothing gets brought up until something big happens too my car!!!!

We closed at 4 today due to appointments away from the shop. I personally forgot to change the VM message to reflect that and for that I apologize.
As for questioning your claims to our workmanship, well, hell yeah I'm going to do that here, since you chose to announce it here. You need to understand you and your current installers have us at a distinct disadvantage in that you got to see all these mistakes vs. hearing about them second (third, actually) hand.
I'll be the first to admit when we screw up and quick to rectify in any way possible. That being said, I've been around long enough to have seen my fair share of shops with ulterior motives go out of their way to trash another shop's work in front of customers caught in the middle. Not saying it's happening here (because again, I do not have the luxury of examining these mistakes), but I think most will forgive me for not taking your words at face value.


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:55 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The head is not the issue here. the head can handle the power. Just ask the jersey boys running up to 400whp out of thier *stock head*. Interesting huh? Right JC and Andre?







I don't know what boost they were running but my guess is more then your "exactly 14.5"(







)psi.
The following 3 part quotes are correct and should end this thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_
if it was too much for the motor it would have popped a piston or the head gasket.. bent valves + broken cam = pistons touched the valves, which means the timing was off. sounds to me like maybe someone over-revved the snots out of your car on the dyno and it skipped some teeth on the timing belt/chain


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
I've been thinking ....... and then you decide it's the turbo kit that's the problem.hmmm,_let me see. nope! _not buying it!!! 


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_ learn how to *correctly install *aftermarket parts


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (FastLaneDOQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastLaneDOQ* »_why do this on an auto? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

why not? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Like I said in the other thread...you could have the wrong chain on the engine. 
C2 is a great company. They have great products and great product support. I had a problem when ordering my stage II kit that was party my fault for making an install date. UPS screwed up and my kit would not be delivered on time. So c2 OVERNIGHTED the parts I needed so I could meet my deadlines....THAT'S customer service. Chris also contacted late in the evening to sort everything out and make sure I was happy. 
You need a third party to investigate what happened to your engine. Was it incorrect parts? Was it installation error? Were parts reused that should not have been? Was it USER error?
In any case, I hope nobody blames VW for this. Aftermarket parts put more stress on parts NOT designed for them. If you break it, then you pay for it....unless the aftermarket stuff breaks.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry about your car.
I have a feeling the cam pulley slipped. they have no keyway. 
If you need parts let me know. 
[email protected]


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I too have spent some late nights on the phone with chris when i was having issues. and by late i mean like midnight, even spoke with him from his personal cell phone


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Sorry about your car.
I have a feeling the cam pulley slipped. they have no keyway. 


i agree.
chris and jeff are ALWAYS helpful in many ways....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

We're at about 370-380whp with C2 programming and stock head and cam, and our motor has been apart several times in terms of head / timing chains etc. Definitely sounds like it got out of time. Sorry to hear about your car, but definitely not related to the power the head is capable of flowing.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i think tha just about settles that


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_UPS screwed up and my kit would not be delivered on time. So c2 OVERNIGHTED the parts I needed so I could meet my deadlines....

[email protected] and C2 is badass for doing that. I hope C2 properly packages things for shipping because I plan on getting one of these kits someday and I see, on a daily basis, the brutal carnage that occurs when things aren't packed properly.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

We now have several thousands of miles on our own C2 Stage 3 car....flawless. We of course couldn't just stop at a Stage 3, so we thought, "what a great time to try out our NEW Prototype Rabbit CAMS" !?!







There is no better feeling than REV'n the 2.5 up to 7200rpm.......gotta love TURBOS and L-O-N-G Gears


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:51 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

That's just AWESOME. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We now have several thousands of miles on our own C2 Stage 3 car....flawless. We of course couldn't just stop at a Stage 3, so we thought, "what a great time to try out our NEW Prototype Rabbit CAMS" !?!







There is no better feeling than REV'n the 2.5 up to 7200rpm.......gotta love TURBOS and L-O-N-G Gears

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:51 PM 6-1-2009_

WTF?! 7200 rpm?!?!? Sound clips, immediately!!
I bet it sounds even more lambo-licous


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Sounds yummy








Any ideas on when the cams will be released? Waterfest

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

ooooooooooo ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We now have several thousands of miles on our own C2 Stage 3 car....flawless. We of course couldn't just stop at a Stage 3, so we thought, "what a great time to try out our NEW Prototype Rabbit CAMS" !?!







There is no better feeling than REV'n the 2.5 up to 7200rpm.......gotta love TURBOS and L-O-N-G Gears

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:51 PM 6-1-2009_

I was in class when i read this, and literally stood up and shouted NICE!!! as loud as i could








Next on my shopping list for sure 
C2 Motrosports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

When will the stage 3 be released to the public?


----------



## dinko69 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_When will the stage 3 be released to the public?

Bump for more info


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (dinko69)*

bump for more cam info **** stage 3 haha


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

Bump for Info on stage 3/cam too...
I want powa before the freaking summer begins...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_
I was in class when i read this, and literally stood up and shouted NICE!!! 

^^LOL
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to hear that stg3 at 7200 as well


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

MOAR!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Sorry about your car.
I have a feeling the cam pulley slipped. they have no keyway. 
If you need parts let me know. 
[email protected]

How are the cam gears clocked/held in place without a keyway?
Also, aren't there supposed to be sound clips today???








Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
How are the cam gears clocked/held in place without a keyway?
Also, aren't there supposed to be sound clips today???








Happy Friday y'all!









They are such a tease!!!


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

bump for cams ment for 7200rpms... turbo shmurbo....


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

come on guys, stop teasing! give us a peek!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
How are the cam gears clocked/held in place without a keyway?
Also, aren't there supposed to be sound clips today???








Happy Friday y'all!









you lock the cams in place then tighten the gears.
so basically the cams will be timed when locked.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

Pics, videos, sounds, SOMETHING!


----------



## stefano9 (Jul 23, 2008)

pics, clips or it didnt happen


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (stefano9)*


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_









_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_









_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_









_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

did someone say cam?


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

haha i need to bump this cuz i too want sound/video clips.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I'm starting to get the itch for rods and pistons with a stg 3 tune. Was wondering how off boost feels... but then again stg 2 with cams would be a treat.


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (schmoopy)*

I want a sound clip of 7200 RPM!!!


----------



## WEISSRBT (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (Caruser4)*

MAJOR BUMP FOR CAMS


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Don't know if this was answered, I didn't have time to search all the pages but
You got 370hp on the bottom end with 550cc injectors? This was with no CR kit? You think its safe to run that without the CR kit? What turbo were you running and what psi? Thanks


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Don't know if this was answered, I didn't have time to search all the pages but
You got 370hp on the bottom end with 550cc injectors? This was with no CR kit? You think its safe to run that without the CR kit? What turbo were you running and what psi? Thanks

I think it was with the CR kit


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
I think it was with the CR kit

This is what he said on the first page

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We have tested this car up to 15psi (limit of the installed injectors(Genesis 415cc)). Next we will be installing larger injectors(Genesis 550cc), and plan to push the 18-20psi envelope with this low CR kit. We have already made 370whp/417wtq on a built bottom end with the 550's, so we will see what we can do with the C2 Low CR Kit installed.

I don't know if that means he already made 370 without the low cr kit?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*

NGP onwed the 370/414 car. 'Built' Motor.
Our car is still 100% stock hardrware.
We have installed a head spacer, and currently running ~16-17psi boost.
Rather than add more boost this motor will get C2 Performance cams.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_NGP onwed the 370/414 car. 'Built' Motor.
Our car is still 100% stock hardrware.
We have installed a head spacer, and currently running ~16-17psi boost.
Rather than add more boost this motor will get C2 Performance cams.

-Jeffrey Atwood


Oh alright I got ya, what kind of numbers are you getting with 16-17psi? Would 10-12psi be safe with no low cr kit?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*

Stock compression limit is roughly 8psi on 93 pump gas.
You can barely run 87 with NO boost.

Power at 16psi is ~330whp, 370wftlbs. Stock cam. C2 HeadSpacer kit.
Blown Stock maf at ~12-13psi boost.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Stock compression limit is roughly 8psi on 93 pump gas.
You can barely run 87 with NO boost.

Power at 16psi is ~330whp, 370wftlbs. Stock cam. C2 HeadSpacer kit.
Blown Stock maf at ~12-13psi boost.
-Jeffrey Atwood

Jeff, are you using your 4" maf?


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Stock compression limit is roughly 8psi on 93 pump gas.
You can barely run 87 with NO boost.

Power at 16psi is ~330whp, 370wftlbs. Stock cam. C2 HeadSpacer kit.
Blown Stock maf at ~12-13psi boost.
-Jeffrey Atwood

thanks, good info to know
looks like i'll have to order this kit soon


----------

